# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Crecida del Ebro, 26 Febero -- Actual

## F. Lázaro

El Ebro a su paso por Castejon, vía twitter por Gonzalo Méndez





El Ebro a su paso por Castejon, vía twitter por InfoEmergencias





El Ebro desde el aire, vía twitter por Jesus Mari Rodriguez





El Ebro en Arguedas, vía twitter por Iñigo Ciganda





Fustiñana, desgraciadamente el hombre del tractor ha fallecido, vía twitter por Iñigo Ciganda





Entre Fustiñana y Buñuel, vía twitter por Iñigo Ciganda





Desde Ribaforada, vía twitter por Ignacio Apezteguia





El Ebro desde el aire, vía twitter por PC Tolosa





El Ebro entre Boquiñeni y Alcalá de Ebro, vía twitter por Aragón TV






El Ebro a su paso por Castejon, vía twitter por Jose Luis

----------

aberroncho (28-feb-2015),embalses al 100% (11-mar-2015),FEDE (01-mar-2015),HUESITO (28-feb-2015),Los terrines (02-mar-2015),REEGE (02-mar-2015),Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tudela, vía twitter por Albelda Meteo





Tudela, vía twitter por Chus





Tudela, vía twitter por Jose Luis





Tudela, vía twitter por Roberto Cámara





Tudela, vía twitter por Roberto Cámara





Tudela, vía twitter por Radio Cierzo





Tudela, vía twitter por InfoEmergencias





Tudela, vía twitter por InfoEmergencias





Tudela, vía twitter por InfoEmergencias

----------

aberroncho (28-feb-2015),FEDE (01-mar-2015),frfmfrfm (03-mar-2015),HUESITO (28-feb-2015),Jonasino (28-feb-2015),Los terrines (02-mar-2015),REEGE (02-mar-2015),Varanya (05-mar-2015),willi (28-feb-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Es increible la fuerza de la naturaleza y lo indefenso que es el hombre...
Gracias F. Lazaro por las imagenes.
Un saludo.

----------


## Jonasino

> Los vecinos de Pradilla (Zaragoza) están alarmados ante el temor del río Ebro, del que está saliendo agua "por todos los sitios", ha descrito la teniente alcalde del pueblo, Inmaculada Carcas, que ha afirmado: "Estamos desesperados, ya no podemos más, llevamos toda la noche en vela y la que queda".
> 
> En los 12 años que lleva como edil en el Ayuntamiento es el "tercer desalojo" que realiza por la crecida del río Ebro, ha lamentado.
> 
> Los vecinos de este pueblo, donde viven unas 600 personas, han estado toda la noche pendientes del río y finalmente han sido evacuados la mayoría de ellos.
> 
> Se ha desalojado a "todas" las personas mayores, a la mayoría de las mujeres y niños.
> 
> Los que permanecen en la localidad, "muchos menos de la mitad", están ayudando a poner tierra para evitar que el río se desborde más, aunque están preparados para irse en el momento que sea necesario.
> ...




Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/espana/2015/02...37f8b456d.html

----------


## REEGE

Ante éstas imágenes y noticias en telediarios sólo puedo preguntarme una cosa...
Como puede haber tanto ignorante que pregona que si los cauces estuvieran limpios y las presas no hiciesen desembalses, todo se podría haber evitado.
El hombre ha construido en muchas zonas inundables que a lo largo de los años se han visto afectadas y se han creado tierras de cultivo tambien en dichas zonas.
Si ha eso le unimos un episodio de lluvias extraordinarias y deshielo de la nieve en las cumbres... llega la explosión.
Que impresentables como insultan y zarandean al que para mi es un gran gestor y lleva a sus espaldas la Confederación Hidrográfica con más experiencia de todas con mucha diferencia.

----------

Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------


## titobcn

Aqui os dejo unas fotos, de Zaragoza, Quinto y Burgo de Ebro, me las ha enviado un amigo que tengo en San Adrian (Navarra).

----------

embalses al 100% (11-mar-2015),F. Lázaro (03-mar-2015),FEDE (04-mar-2015),frfmfrfm (03-mar-2015),Los terrines (02-mar-2015),sergi1907 (12-abr-2015),Varanya (05-mar-2015),willi (03-mar-2015)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estas imagenes me recuerdan aquel año que al Guadalquivir se le fue la olla y se desbordó varias veces. Aunque el Ebro es bastante más caudaloso.
Ahoes eso sí, por ño que he ido viendo en las noticias, los desbordamientos han sido sobre todo en la cabecera del rio, y no aguas más abajo. Lo que me hace pensar que una de dos, o aguas abajo está bastante mejor regulado y en la zona del desbordamiento no, o es que los factores que se han juntado(el Febrero mas lluvioso de los ultimos años y los deshielos), han sido imparables. Corregidme si me equivoco.

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/m...303172525.html

----------


## sergi1907

Reclaman "planes y obras de futuro" para prevenir futuras incidencias.

Los municipios afectados por las riadas del Ebro han advertido de que no han recibido aún "ni un euro" de las ayudas comprometidas por los Gobiernos central y autonómico para atender los daños causados por la última crecida del río, registrada a principios del mes de marzo de este año.

Así lo ha asegurado, en declaraciones, el alcalde de Pradilla de Ebro, Luis Eduardo Moncín, con motivo de la reunión que mantienen este miércoles por la tarde en este municipio los alcaldes de estas localidades con el consejero de Desarrollo Rural y Sostenibilidad del Gobierno de Aragón, Joaquín Olona, el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), Raimundo Lafuente, y el presidente de la Diputación Provincial de Zaragoza, Juan Antonio Sánchez Quero.

Tras la última riada, "los ayuntamientos no han recibido aún ni un euro por los daños que tuvimos", ha remarcado, para señalar que varios particulares sí han cobrado "algún seguro, pero aún estamos esperando" la llegada de los fondos prometidos por el Ejecutivo central y aragonés.

Ésta es una de las cuestiones que abordarán en el encuentro, en el que reclamarán "planes y obras de futuro" para prevenir futuras incidencias, dado que "cada vez con menos agua", las crecidas causan "más daños".

Así, insistirán nuevamente en la necesidad de acometer la limpieza del cauce y de reforzar las motas que protegen los cascos urbanos "para minimizar los daños".

Moncín ha recordado que en marzo "todos los políticos que nos visitaron decían que había que limpiar el río y cambiar las normativas medioambientales" para poder hacerlo, y ha reiterado la necesidad de defender los cascos de estos municipios.
Comisión de municipios afectados
La Comisión de Municipios Afectados por el Río Ebro se reúne este miércoles, desde las 18.00, en el Ayuntamiento de Pradilla de Ebro y en este encuentro se va a informar de las actuaciones de emergencia realizadas después de las avenidas del pasado invierno y primavera, además de analizar y debatir sobre la situación actual de los municipios de la ribera del Ebro.

Tanto el consejero de Desarrollo Rural y Sostenibilidad del Gobierno de Aragón, como el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro expondrán sus planes para paliar los daños producidos y prevenir las consecuencias de futuras crecidas del río, mientras que los alcaldes plantearán sus propuestas para reducir las afecciones de las avenidas.

La Comisión de municipios afectados por el río Ebro la integran los ayuntamientos de Pradilla de Ebro (presidencia), Boquiñeni, Gallur, Quinto y Cinco Olivas (vicepresidencias), Novillas, Tauste, Luceni, Alcalá de Ebro, Remolinos, Cabañas de Ebro, Alagón, Torres de Berrellén, Sobradiel, Utebo, Zaragoza, Pastriz, El Burgo de Ebro, Nuez de Ebro, Villafranca de Ebro, Osera de Ebro, Pina de Ebro, Fuentes de Ebro, Gelsa, Velilla de Ebro, Alforque, Alborge, Sástago, Escatrón, Caspe, La Zaida y Alfajarín.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...03241_300.html

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo habitual... muchas promesas de ayuda en cada desgracia pero las palabras se las lleva el viento.

----------


## pablovelasco

Es el precio de tener un río vivo... No quieren el río regulado, ni crear embalses, pues toma.

----------


## sergi1907

> Es el precio de tener un río vivo... No quieren el río regulado, ni crear embalses, pues toma.


Si sabes como regular esta avenida no te lo guardes para ti, compártelo con todos, estoy convencido de que en Aragón te recibirán como un héroe.

----------

Varanya (12-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Ay, ay, ay ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es el precio de tener un río vivo... No quieren el río regulado, ni crear embalses, pues toma.


Mira Pablo Velasco, estas imágenes no son en la cuenca del Ebro, son ramblas en la Región de Murcia. Por allí también también llueve y se producen avenidas. La gran mayoría de esas avenidas van a parar al mar... cuánta agua desperdiciada. Parece ser que por allí tampoco quieren regular las ramblas, se ve que prefieren tener inundaciones que arrasen sus viviendas y sus cosechas. Pero lo más gracioso de ésto es que luego haya gente que pida otro trasvase más, cuando allí cuando llueve, el agua se tira directamente al mar.

Las crecidas del Guadalentín por ejemplo, van hasta el Paretón y de ahí vertidas al mar. ¿Porqué no la almacenan?  :Confused:

----------

Varanya (12-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Yo no he dicho que almacenaran el agua, sino que regularan el caudal, y en la cuenca del Segura está todo bastante regulado, con desvíos a ramblas, obras de contención, embalses, etc...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo no he dicho que almacenaran el agua, sino que regularan el caudal


Para regular el caudal en una avenida en el río Ebro hace falta un embalse gigantesco. Me gustaría saber dónde piensas que puede hacerse, porque desde Miranda de Ebro hasta Mequinenza es imposible hacer un embalse de regulación que sea efectivo. Le pasa igual que al Guadalquivir aguas abajo de Mengíbar, imposible hacer un embalse de regulación. O igual que al Duero en todo su tramo medio desde Almazán hasta después de Zamora.




> en la cuenca del Segura está todo bastante regulado, con desvíos a ramblas, obras de contención, embalses, etc...


Algunas zonas de la cuenca, porque otras de regulada poco, lo único que hay son obras de defensa para laminar las avenidas y verterlas al mar. Algunos embalses no almacenan nada de agua, dejan escapar todo el agua. ¿Porqué no se construye por ejemplo un embalse en Mazarrón, que almacenase las riadas que se vierten por el Paretón? Sitio hay de sobra para hacer un embalse como el de La Pedrera. A ese embalse podrían ir todas las crecidas del Guadalentín, la rambla del Nogalte, las ramblas de la zona de Totana, etc. La presa de Los Rodeos, otra que deja escapar todo el agua que recibe cuando hay crecidas en vez de cerrar los desagües. Hasta que quiera llegar arriba mucho tiene que llover...

----------

